# What prop on a Gheenoe LT15 w/ Suzuki 15hp 4 stroke



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Well I dinged up the factory aluminum prop and I'm thinking of replacing it with either a 4 blade for better hole shot of or perhaps a 3 blade for maximum top end. But I have no idea what to really look at or consider.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Your gear Ratio is 2.08:1 small motor 302 cc 

fairly heavy boat ...

If you can borrow an 8.5 pitch should be a good starting point 

Hopefully others here have some thoughts on this 

You loose some speed with a 4 blade ...


----------



## MrSnook (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, right now I'm getting about 22mph top end with the factory prop with a 9 pitch. Hole shot is decent but nothing to write home about I wouldn't mind seeing a top end around 25 is possible without killing hole shot. Perhaps I'm asking for too much on a small boat with a 15 hp. I don't know as this is my first microskiff  & I plan on upgrading to a Akona Native 17 SUV within the next year..

I also see that Suzuki offers OEM 4 blade aluminum props in higher pitches. So if I currently have a pitch of 9 and I moved up to a 4 blade w/ a pitch of 10 would I still get decent hole shot and perhaps a little more top end?


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Get a tach what is your load? if you are running heavy Don't go over 9 pitch ...

You may need "More Cowbell" IE 25 Hp ...

What Blake said "Over There"


----------

